# KRXI Reno 8:01 to 8:04 PM Problems



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

I have had problems with KRXI Reno (FOX 11) LiL DirecTV from 8:01 to 8:04 on weeknights. It drops sound, flashes green, then black, then it comes back to normal, then repeats. Often, like during last night's House, it happens during a dialogue sequence (House was talking to Cuddy about something, which we later intuit to be her boyfriend moving in with her, but we didn't hear that at our end). I have contacted the station manager and he looked into it, and it stopped for a couple of weeks, but now it's back and I have heard no response to my emails to the station manager about it this time.

Any other ideas (other than Hulu)?


----------

